# Our new schnauzer !!



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

:suspicious:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hilarious. He really got scalped. What a cutie! That's how Biscuit looks after his haircuts, like another breed.


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

hahaha, I was so confused. Now I get it. He is adorable. I actually love short haircuts!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Poor little Cooper! He must be feeling awfully naked. He's still cute, though!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG! Actually....I like it on him! He has such a sweet face!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

OMG...I didn't even recognise him! 
Cooper is a cutie..even with a Schnauzer cut :biggrin1:


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

He's so cute!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

All right! What did you do with Cooper, and who is this dog?
:spy:

Did you ask for him to be shaved all the way down?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I laughed so long! That little face looking out at me from the computer screen.
He's a cutie and as his hair grows out I am sure he'll find many ways to get it messed and tangled!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea, scalped is an understatement, lol.
Dh asked if it wouldn't be too much trouble for the Moore family (ones who had him all that time) to take him back for a few wks ound:Course, he was kidding...(sort of, hehehe)

In the shavers, err..meant "groomers" defense, he was a mess. He was needing a good grooming when he went MIA. And quite obviously had never been in all the time he was away from us. He had what looked to be at least 4 sets of ears. Just mat on top of mat. Never seen anything like it. And we hadn't taken him since he came home, because...well, we just didn't want to do that to him so soon after coming back. And figured it couldn't get much worse.

And oh yea, I put a shirt on him. Trying to hide the bald spots :biggrin1: I'm not into dressing my dogs. But, desperate times and all  Plus dh said he was shaking when he came in from going potty this morning. Think it was down in the teens, and he's not used to bein' nekkid


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL. He's so cute though. I thought this was going to be a new doggie thread (and almost believed it when first saw the picture). ound: I thought he looked pretty good in the video you posted in the other thread. I love schnauzer's. On the plus side, you can see his beautiful eyes.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I think he looks very cute. When we have to scalp the dogs that come in I try to give them that kind of hair cut. It always leaves them with a little personality! I am sure glad you got him back though, even if you did have to cut all his hair off.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep, McKenna looked like that once. I'll have to post a photo of her if I can find one from that time. They do look like a whole different breed. Poor guy. Too bad he had to lose his hair in the dead of winter. Thank goodness for sweaters. He looks awfully cute though.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy smokes!!! He looks like our Cooper did after his first grooming hahahaha!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I also first thought you got a new dog Tritia, hmmm wonder why? Cooper is adorable.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - MY COOPER!!!! I think he looks absolutely adorable!!! I love them in short cuts! Look how beatiful his eyes are! I bet it must have been nerve wracking for you to take him. did you stay with him?? It will grow, and he will have a new healthy beautiful coat in the spring! Cutie pie!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, we took him to Petsmart. I'm not a big planner, and woke up and said..haircut time!! And they were the only ones open on New Year's. Which was fine, because they did Daisy a couple wks ago and did great. That, and they know ALL about Cooper (posted signs in petsmart and talked to the groomers a LOT. letting them know if someone came in with a dog that looked like him, call me!!) They also have 3 doors to get to before you reach the outside :biggrin1:
Dh wanted to stay there the whole 2 hours, but I figured if he saw us through the window he'd go nuts. That, and who can hang out at a pet store THAT long? Not even ME, lol.
We went for lunch, walked around the mall and came back and he was good to go. He's acting a bit stressed out. They usually to. I hate taking them to the groomers


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, I think he looks adorable!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG! I actually thought you got another dog. I am sure that in about a month time he will look more like a Hav.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Is that Cooper???!!! I love Cooper...he is the dog of the yr for 2008 in my book.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

ound: Ok...I admit it, I fell for it for a second! I thought, what the heck is Tritia doing getting another dog??? Then I looked into those gorgeous eyes and saw COOPER! He's still a handsome devil! Give that boy some rubbles from me and lickies from Ollie and tell him we love his new doo!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin1: Tritia, you got me there... until I realized it was cutie pie Cooper. He looks adorable.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I was going to ask which groomer you used. Sore subject, eh. Cooper looks adorable.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tritia, LOL, I looked at the first pic and thought: this is the cutest Schnauzer I've ever seen and only THEN I realized it's Cooper. ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I think comparing, this isn't his worst trip to the groomer. I would have that after all that you would never let him be away at any groomer. I think it is time you get some shears at home


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea dh told my mom, good news..he returned this time. bad news..he returned this time 
ound:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm ashamed to admit that it took me reading a few posts to finally get that this was Cooper the Hav. I've really got to get with it. His new cut shows off how cute Cooper's face is, and I'm sure he'll appreciate less brushing for awhile (I know mine would).
Gina


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwww....Cooper...you look cute all nekkid!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww I think he looks adorable. And I too wondered if you came home with another dog...you do after all have that really great shelter near by. 

and look at that face!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

TOO FUNNY! I thought for sure you had been back to the shelter and couldn't say no, AGAIN. I think Cooper is adorable in his new cut - and not only that, I think you've found a solution to MHS! Take your dog in, get a new do, and...new dog!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tritia! Actually, I think Cooper is cute and this cut is much better than the one you posted of him a LOOOOONG time ago where it was all uneven and one leg was shaved....:biggrin1:

I am surprised though that they completely shaved down his ears. I've never seen them completely shaved. Were they heavily matted?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Jane said:


> Tritia! *Actually, I think Cooper is cute and this cut is much better than the one you posted of him a LOOOOONG time ago where it was all uneven and one leg was shaved....:*biggrin1:
> 
> I am surprised though that they completely shaved down his ears. I've never seen them completely shaved. Were they heavily matted?


Yea, that was a hoot. Ok, not so much at the time, cause I threatened to beat down that poor lady when I took him back. :biggrin1:Craziest thing I've ever seen.

And yea, you couldn't even tell what was ear and what was mat. I don't think they really had much choice at all.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter looked like that too, at the beach this weekend people kept asking if he was a poodle! Makes me sad, I can't wait for his chops to grow in a bit.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

No matter how Cooper is cut ~ that is one adorable face !!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ooooh, that face! What a doll Cooper is. I am not certain I knew what Hav ears looked like nekkid. Looks like they did alright by him, just short. As we all know...it grows back. Meanwhile, take advantage of being able to see his eyes!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Tritia - do you bring all three dogs at once? Or does each get his or her own appointment?/day?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> Tritia - do you bring all three dogs at once? Or does each get his or her own appointment?/day?


Seperate. Usually Daisy goes first, we all make fun of her for a bit. She's ashamed to look the others in the face, then it's Cooper's turn  Until yesterday, Daisy was the butt of our jokes. Now..she's lookin' pretty darn cute :biggrin1:

Bodie usually just goes in for nails, and a few snips around the eyes. He went once, and got a nice bath and slight trim. But, nothing big.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

I really think Cooper is cute but of course we were the owners of a schnauzer for 13 years so of course I love his cut. I think he wears the cut very well


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Seperate. Usually Daisy goes first, we all make fun of her for a bit. She's ashamed to look the others in the face, then it's Cooper's turn  Until yesterday, Daisy was the butt of our jokes. Now..she's lookin' pretty darn cute :biggrin1:
> 
> Bodie usually just goes in for nails, and a few snips around the eyes. He went once, and got a nice bath and slight trim. But, nothing big.


Tritia,
Why do you normally clip Cooper (I realize that this time he was in matts,) and not Bodie?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Cooper is awesome...no matter what kind of haircut he's got.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Too cute, Tritia. I love those white feet!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh he is still cute as ever!!! He reminds me of Betzie's new hair cut!!! I am sure he feels better having them all off!!! Big hugs to Cooper!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Tritia,
> Why do you normally clip Cooper (I realize that this time he was in matts,) and not Bodie?


Well, we've only had Bodie about 8 months or so, and so far had NO problems with mats. Yea, he's had a few here and there. But, he's MUCH easier to brush. Doesn't chew at the brush, or try to get away. But, whatever breed he is..his hair is very different. Much more human like. It's finer, and the mats are easier to work out, too. Plus, his coat is so pretty I don't have the heart to cut it. Dh wants to put him in a puppy cut, though  Maybe we will..we'll see. I love Cooper's about the length he was when we had him shaved the other day. But, it just gets soooo matted.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You got me, like the others I thought "new dog". Cooper is adorable with or without hair. Did I miss a thread about the Moore’s? I didn’t know you knew who had Cooper.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

He is still cute little Cooper.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Trita he is still sooo cute! I know what you mean about biting and chewing at the brush, both Seamus and now Finnegan do the same thing, Hamlet just lays there loving the "spa" experience lol.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Cooper's Da Man!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> You got me, like the others I thought "new dog". Cooper is adorable with or without hair. Did I miss a thread about the Moore's? I didn't know you knew who had Cooper.


Yea, small town. We found out who had him, but have had no contact.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL Diane, I love it!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Cooper stories that include Cooper pictures are the best! I love to see him regardless of what breed he looks like. I assume he had several ear mats that required the short ear cut.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Cooper stories that include Cooper pictures are the best! I love to see him regardless of what breed he looks like. I assume he had several ear mats that required the short ear cut.


yea, you honestly couldn't tell what was ear and what was mat.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Aaw! Cooper is the cutest little schnauzer I've ever seen! It must feel really good to have all those matts gone!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, what tiny ears you have my dear!! Cooper looks good, even if a little naked. LOL He must be so soft to touch and hey, love the t-shirt. Cute photo touchup, Diane!! ound:

Yeah, I can't imagine sitting/browsing in a Petsmart for 2 hours!! :frusty: Have to laugh at your DH's humor! lol


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How is the little "havanauzer"? Hair coming in?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I thought you really did get a new dog!*

It wasn't until I read the posts that I realized you had a trim! Well, some of us got poodles but you got a Schnauzer! Wow.

It grows back rather fast! I'm just so glad he is home!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, it's growin'. Slow, lol.
I'll post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey, he can pull it off quite well  You're lucky my aunt wasn't the one to give him the Schnauzer cut! My mom was in the midst of shaving down one of our Havs and it turned out something between a schnauzer cut/mulletish flap top. It was the absolute worst. Luckily, that was eons ago and she's back her old fluff ball self.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pictures? Did someone say pictures?? :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea! I thought is was another dog until I saw those eyes! Cooper wears his hair well! He is sooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is Henry after today's haircut in solidarity with Cooper! eace:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> How is the little "havanauzer"? Hair coming in?


LOL!!! THAT'S a good one!ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

K, here are a few new pics. Hair is coming in SLOW!

He cracks me up, because he keeps sorting through the basket of clean kid's socks and undies I have on my floor. And getting out his little shirt he had on the other day. I constantly go on about how I don't dress my dogs. Because, like I said..I prefer not to. Simply because they're dogs! BUT..he really likes it, ound: He goes through all the clothes, and drags it out into the living room. When I first saw it, i thought he was going to chew it up in protest. But, nope..he just wants it on. Strange lil' dude.

Anyways, some new pics. No shirt though in these shots. Oh, and a couple of the other furballs, too. 



















here's he's caught doing what he does to poor Daisy. catching her ball, and just holding his paw on it. he doesn't want to play with it. chase it, retrieve it..nothing. Daisy is OBSESSED. and he just wants to be rotten, lol


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Tritia - fabulous shots. The three kids look great. And Cooper seems to have a certain solid, don't mess with me air about him. I like that!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww what great shots of all three of them... I think that is so cool that cooper can do that with the ball (and that you could get a shot) but daisy looks so happy in those photos...and bodie...what can say... except I heart him.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cooper is a stinker, Daisy is so pretty in those photos, and Bodie is SO handsome!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Tritia,

Bodie is luxury on legs! I am ashamed to admit I am not a 'fan' of havanese in full coat. I much prefer the puppy cut. My poor groomer, she grooms my dogs and I get them back looking wonderful but...then I attack their tails to make the hair short on them. She keeps telling me that even if she cuts their bodies that the tail should stay long and I keep saying that puppies have short hair on their tails and that is what I want  She is such a good groomer though, I don't mind.

Meeka


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Meeka, I used to do that to their tails too... cutting it to follow the curve of the tail... just like a puppy! but then my boys filled out, not so much like a puppy and needed their tails to balance them...


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. Cooper & Bodie are so handsome. Daisy is such a pretty girl.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What pretty furkids. I love all your pictures...keep it up!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're all so cute Tritia! You have a beautiful family.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Trimmed tails?? Oh no. I LOVE the feathery tail that Ricky has, waving about like a proud Cuban flag. lol 

Tritia, you have amazing shots there!! What a great camera you have. Of course, you know how to use it. Sammy teases Ricky like Cooper does to Daisy. He's a stinker! lol Daisy is gorgeous!!! I truly thought that was Jasper for a few seconds. Bodie is quite the looker too. My gosh, I just never get enough of pics of all your babies, furry ones and human ones!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

really great pictures, Tritia...funny stories!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Tritia...I LOVE this picture!!!!!

View attachment 19434


----------

